
Major U.S. climate report says damages are ‘intensifying across the country’ - daegloe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/energy-environment/2018/11/23/major-trump-administration-climate-report-says-damages-are-intensifying-across-country/
======
epberry
I think the focus on regional effects is a good one because people relate to
them much more easily. Today there is also a great article in the NYT on
climate change in Yellowstone. It talks about snowpack, drought, and invasive
species of weeds and bugs that are more prevalent because of shorter warmer
winters. That kind of specificity hit home for me living in the Midwest. In
the past few years our ash trees were ravaged by the Emerald Ashbore and just
this year a horribly difficult weed, the yellow nutsedge, began spreading.
Both of these are new in our area because of warmer temperatures.

------
greenyoda
Discussion of original source, currently on front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18518407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18518407)

